# Disabling ZFS atime



## dennylin93 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi, I'm in the process of setting up a new server with ZFS. Right now, I plan to use ZFS for MySQL and the mail storage. Is it safe to disable atime on these directories? I seem to remember that some parts of the system require atime to function correctly (like logs), so I'm not sure if it's ok to turn it off.


----------



## idle (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe you are mistaken, it is absolutely safe to turn off atime.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 6, 2009)

I have noatime on everything, including /var (which includes /var/log here), and I don't see any issues with the logfiles or syslog in general, or any other process. That's on regular UFS2 though.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try it out today.


----------

